
Managing dotfiles with GNU Stow - rauhl
https://stevenrbaker.com/tech/managing-dotfiles-with-gnu-stow.html
======
rauhl
Which seems to be a bit of a genre, actually:

\- [https://alexpearce.me/2016/02/managing-dotfiles-with-
stow/](https://alexpearce.me/2016/02/managing-dotfiles-with-stow/)

\- [https://protesilaos.com/codelog/gnu-stow-
dotfiles/](https://protesilaos.com/codelog/gnu-stow-dotfiles/)

\- [https://www.baty.net/2018/managing-dotfiles-with-gnu-
stow/](https://www.baty.net/2018/managing-dotfiles-with-gnu-stow/)

\- [http://codys.club/blog/2015/07/07/managing-your-dotfiles-
wit...](http://codys.club/blog/2015/07/07/managing-your-dotfiles-with-gnu-
stow/)

\- [https://www.bharatkalluri.in/post/manage-dotfiles-using-
stow...](https://www.bharatkalluri.in/post/manage-dotfiles-using-stow/)

Not to mention these closely-related pages:

\- [http://brandon.invergo.net/news/2012-05-26-using-gnu-stow-
to...](http://brandon.invergo.net/news/2012-05-26-using-gnu-stow-to-manage-
your-dotfiles.html)

\- [https://dotfiles.github.io/](https://dotfiles.github.io/)

\-
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dotfiles](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dotfiles)

Seems like it’s a bit of a well-kept secret. I last used it in the early 2000s
for Unix system administration, when I wanted to deploy GNU tools on Solaris
boxes without blowing away the native Solaris tools. That was … just a bit of
time ago.

